# Sahin Pipo?



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this line of turkish made pipes? Their pipes look pretty good for the money.
They are advertised as using genuine briar while being handmade from Istanbul, Turkey.

I ordered one off eBay and is hoping to see how it breaks in and smokes.
I ordered this one: 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/4481149903_8e5924d03c_o.jpg

The eBay seller told me that it has a "metal filter" system (im guessing its something like the drinkless as the pictures dont show the stem)
He also told me that Sahin Pipo is the most popular brand of briar pipes in Turkey.

The ebay seller sells his products by codes, so the Sahin Pipo pipes are "SP-_ _"
eBay seller: http://myworld.ebay.ca/euphoria-tr/
eBay seller's Sahin Pipo inventory: eBay Canada Seller: euphoria-tr: SP-, Unsmoked on eBay.ca at low prices
Sahin Pipo's website (in turkish): Şahin Pipo

BTW im not working for this guy, im posting all these links so people can get more info on these pipes as i too a curious. 
I should be expecting mine in 2 weeks time granting swift shipping from Turkey.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

here: S-Sd -- Pipes: Logos & Estampilles - Logos & markings

this is all I know


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Well if they've been around since 1980 they can't be too bad.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be sure to make a thread and post some pics on the pipe when i get it


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Alright so i got the pipe in here today.
6 business days from Istanbul to Ontario, Canada= very fast shipping.
From the looks of it, this is a pretty small pipe. It has a decent sized bowl but overall has a smal shank and stem. I wonder if this guy is going to smoke hot since it is much smaller. The bowl appears to have some pretty thick walls, so that should help with the heat dispersion.
It came with a nice box and faux suede bag.
The stem appears to have a nonremovable metal filter which is the likes of a kaywoodie drinkless system. Im contemplating as i should remove this or leave it on. I guess we will know after breaking in the pipe.
Im going to wipe inner chamber with some 99% isopropyl to remove the visible wood stain. 

Ill do a follow up review of this pipe in a week or two once a I get to smoke it more.

Edit: The drinkless system IS removable


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Sahin Pipo is a good brand and company.
In fact, they have small office in Istanbul. I visit them about every 2 months for buying accesories for my humidor. 
They not only produce pipes but also they produce humidors. I bought my first and only one humidor from them. It is not a bad product, too.

I live in Istanbul-Turkey. So, If you want me to ask them anything or want something to be translated from their website, I can help you with pleasure.
In addition, if someone wants something from Turkey, just let me know.

By the way, they may be in the market since 1980s but they are not the best brand since 1980s. 
I don't know who was, but I remember that a man in this store expressed me a history about when, why and how they began workin on making the best pipes.


----------



## KaraSinek (Jan 1, 2013)

sahinpipo(dot)com(dot)tr/pipo-hakkinda/pipo-grup-isaretleri/
sahin stem markings are;
white star < red star < yellow star < sahin's S < star with tail (comet) < sahin(hawk) head 
that markings determines the prices white star is cheapest (because all small pipes goes that group)
markings on the bowl is determines the briar quaility
istanbul(or mini) < extra < gold < super 3star < super star 5star < (professional "named" series)

i love my super star 5 star şahin's pipe 







and higly recommended "super star" series briar pipes 
i plan to buy a babadag pipe :hat: handsome


----------

